# Best Soil



## I EAT WEED (Aug 16, 2007)

I have found that BLACK GOLD is unbelievable soil to work with.  I'll post some pics of my new power plant grow tomorrow.  I started one in foxfarm light warrior and one in black gold, and :holysheep: ...the black gold little green monster looks like it is on roids.  Just thought I would share with the community.


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 12, 2008)

I use* Black Velvet* mushroom compost from Lowes and it is silky and has no fillers like bark, roots. I highly recommend it too. I'd say as a rule of thumb any mix with the words "black" in it is gonna be super-rich.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ive been priasing mushroom compost and black gold compost for years....with good arreation these amdements are AWSOME....glad youve found "the way".


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 12, 2008)

gagjababy said:
			
		

> I use* Black Velvet* mushroom compost from Lowes and it is silky and has no fillers like bark, roots. I highly recommend it too. I'd say as a rule of thumb any mix with the words "black" in it is gonna be super-rich.



Lowe's website says "Black Velvet" is a 40lb bag of 
*Black Velvet®
40 Lb. Black Kow Premium Topsoil*

 Does not say anything about mushroom compost?


----------



## gagjababy (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I bought it a Lowes, just go to the store and see, they have bulked up their inventory for summer and probably have stuff at the store that's not listed on the site. I even saw superthrive at walmart yesterday!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 12, 2008)

Black gold is #1 in my book.

SunGro is second for a good bulk outdoor base soil.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 13, 2008)

According to Black Velvets site, the Black Kow TOP SOIL is supposted to be good for all kinds of things, not just outdoor plants... However, I would like to try this "BLACK" stuff... I know topsoil is a NO-NO, but in this particular scenario, do you think it can be used?

If not, I will try and find some other "black" soils


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

to the rhythm of the war drums! glad you found something that works well for ya. good luck with the grow!


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 14, 2008)

where can you get black gold


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 14, 2008)

Heres some I found at a reasonable price:

plantitearth.com/store/product.asp?pid=195&catid=63[/url]


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 14, 2008)

$31.00 for shipping :hairpull:


----------



## hitide (Jun 17, 2008)

co co fiber,worm casting, perlite mixed.
nutrients
silica blast
bloom
cal mag 
sweet
liquid karma
talkin about crystally roided up buds


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 23, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> According to Black Velvets site, the Black Kow TOP SOIL is supposted to be good for all kinds of things, not just outdoor plants... However, I would like to try this "BLACK" stuff... I know topsoil is a NO-NO, but in this particular scenario, do you think it can be used?
> 
> If not, I will try and find some other "black" soils


 I use it but I mix other things in also.  I mix in vermiculite a lil perlite some worm castings and Diatomaceous earth (<-- that stuff is gold for gnats)  and i think it was an awesome mix.

PS If anyone has any suggestions on anything else that may need to be added please feel free to share


----------

